# to snowolf - can you critique this video



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

I am a new snowboarder - 50 year old female. I haven't had any lessons and this is as far as I am on my learning curve. Can you point out any flaws or bad habits that I already have in these past few weeks and what I should work on?

Thanks,
elderly beginning snowboarder! lol

YouTube - critic my ride

The video is in HD - click on the 360 under the right hand corner of the video and switch it to 720HD and the video will be better.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

critique*
try doing less s-turns and more carving.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

critique - yes, I know the you tube is misspelled - but the post on here is correct.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

how do I go from less s-curves to "carving". Is that just making going from toe to heel edge quicker?


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

i think if you do what you're doing now but just go a bit faster, you'll naturally start carving....

get used to feeling your edges carve into the snow instead of drift/skidding across it


----------



## Newlaw (Dec 15, 2010)

Great job so far and congrats for picking up a new sport. I'm just learning also so I can't give advice but I showed your vid to my wife for inspiration.

At the 2:11 mark in the video you get the board up on its edge nicely and you start to carve for a brief moment. If you look at the trail you leave behind the board you can see the difference compared to the other turns you make throughout the rest of the vid.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I would work on dynamic skidded turns rather than actual carving. Skidded turns allow you to control speed throughout the turn rather than having to brake after you've already completed a turn.

Here's snowolf's video demonstrating and explaining dynamic skidded turns

YouTube - Dynamic Skidded Turns


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

Ur doing nice skidded turn. Just like all people who didnt take lesson ur doing few mistakes. Dont even think about carving , its another level of riding for now just stick with nice skidded turns like u did in video. Just few tips..your shoulders when ur doing toeside must be pointing to place, where u wanna go. Its common mistake that people wanna see where they are going and open up whole body. It happen few times in your vid. When u wanted to go toeside , your shoulders was still pointing down the hill and not to direction where u want travel( u completed turn with counter rotation which is very bad , common mistake for people who learning withtou lessons).So look over your shoulder when ur doing toeside. Your heelside turns was better because your shoulders was already in posisition for heelside turn. Remember to keep low , flexed ankles , knees and hips but back straight..especially in those heelside turns. Very important is weight on the front foot when ur initiating turn, without this U'll catch edge or complete turn with counter-rotation, which is very bad habit.

Its hard to give tips via forum , but I tried And most important tip..have fun , keep it up!

About carving...I see many people call carving something that isnt. When ur traversing hill just on your edge , then doing skidded turn , then again traversing on the edge...thats not carving.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowolf, do you do private lessons up on hood in winter, spring and summer? whats the charge per day?


----------



## Msixty (Aug 4, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I do. The only thing though is I do not teach privately at Meadows. I work for Meadows and that is a conflict of interest. Timberline is the best since I buy a season pass there....:thumbsup:


Do you have set days of the week you work there? If I were to sign up for lessons at Meadows (Thinking about taking advantage of the 3 day thing you guys have going) could I request being in a group you are instructing?


----------



## Msixty (Aug 4, 2009)

That's just my luck lol, I don't have reliable transport and planned on using that greasebus thing to get up there (do you know if they are reliable btw?) They leave hood at 4PM though, so I don't think night lessons would work. Although I would think they'd be better with the lack of crowds.


----------



## Msixty (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow, that's really generous of you! I think I might actually take you up on that offer. I plan on going up next week if there are openings for lessons/bus up and weather is good, does PMing you sunday or monday if I am sound good? btw, should I buy boots now or wait until I've taken a couple of lessons first?

(Thank you very much by the way, that is incredibly kind of you, and I'd of course kick you some cash for gas if I do end up riding with you)


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

Maan the way she holds heal side sideways and so flat to the surface while standing almost lock kneed makes me cringe, looks like one little mound is all it would take to catch the toe edge and send her head first into some unforgiving groomers. But doing s turns is very close to fluid links/carving so keep at it .


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

gratz on picking up on snowboarding, looking pretty good, i'd just say more practice and wut these other guy said! Snow Summit!! my home mtn! =)


----------

